# 1972 vs. 2002



## Jade Tigress (Sep 22, 2004)

1972: Long hair​2002: Longing for hair​

1972: The perfect high​2002: The perfect high yield mutual fund​

1972: KEG​2002: EKG​

1972: Acid rock​2002: Acid reflux​

1972: Moving to California because it's cool​2002: Moving to California because it's warm​

1972: Growing pot​2002: Growing pot belly​

1972: Trying to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor​2002: Trying NOT to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor​

1972: Seeds and stems​2002: Roughage​

1972: Killer weed​2002: Weed killer​

1972: Hoping for a BMW​2002: Hoping for a BM​

1972: The Grateful Dead​2002: Dr. Kevorkian​

1972: Going to a new, hip joint​2002: Receiving a new hip joint​

1972: Rolling Stones​2002: Kidney Stones​

1972: Being called into the principal's office​2002: Calling the principal's office​

1972: Screw the system​2002: Upgrade the system​

1972: Disco​2002: Costco​

1972: Parents begging you to get your hair cut​2002: Children begging you to get their heads shaved​

1972: Passing the driver's test​2002: Passing the vision test​

1972: Whatever​2002: Depends​

Just in case you weren't feeling too old today, this will certainly change​things :​


The people who are starting college this fall across the nation were born​in 1985.​
They are too young to remember the first space shuttle blowing up.​

Their lifetime has always included AIDS.​

Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic.​

The CD was introduced the year they were born.​

They have always had an answering machine.​

They have always had cable.​

They cannot fathom not having a remote control.​

Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show.​

Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave.​
They never took a swim and thought about Jaws.​

They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are.​

They don't know who Mork was or where he was from.​

They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a mile for a Camel", or​"de plane Boss, de plane".​

They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who J. R. even is.​

McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers.​

They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.​


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are a few more for ya. 


They have never attended a Drive-In Movie.
When Soda was dispensed in actual Glass bottles out of a Machine and it only cost a quarter. 
Who is ELO?
My first summer movie called "Grease" when John and Oliva were very popular. 
Bell Bottom jeans were hip. 
When the Shows on TV Land were in Prime Time during the week. 
Remember the Oil Crisis during the Carter Administration and hearing of people being killed waitin in line for Gasoline. 
Seeing Elvis in Person at a Concert not on a video. 
Just a few things lol.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 22, 2004)

That was good SLTL, now I feel old.  1972, I had just moved to California.  Gee I felt younger earlier.  Actually my kids did know how to use a typewriter.  We had one, one of those ball IBM jobbies until umm...my other half borrowed it and knocked it off the file cabinet.  I remember when TV was just black and white and "new".  I remember not having a phone, besides most then were "party lines", neighbors could listen in.  And I passed the vision test yesterday.   TW


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)

okay now...time for the Nintendo generation to defend itself...

I learned to type on a typewriter...

I grew up watching Mork...nanu, nanu, damnit.

I remember Challenger blowing up...

I've been to a drive-in...much fun when you pay one price for two movies, rock on...


then there are the things that I have seen developed in my generation...today we live in the world of the electron and the switch, the beauty of the baud...we live in a world now where terrabytes of data can be transmitted across miles by photons...when some of us are waisting our live playing videogames, we're not seeing the pretty colors and shapes, we see zeros and ones, hex, and octal, physics algorithms, and vectoring, texture and bump mapping.  we can electonically change the fuel-air mixture of your car or adjust the gear ratios without getting any grease on our hands (but where's the fun in that...).  but hey...we college kids are lazy.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 22, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I've been to a drive-in...much fun when you pay one price for two movies, rock on...



Ummm I think junior missed the point of Drive Ins. :ladysman:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)

considering I saw Bird On A Wire...how many years ago...when it came out...what the second movie was, couldn't tell you...fell asleep.


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> okay now...time for the Nintendo generation to defend itself...
> 
> I learned to type on a typewriter...
> 
> ...


fight the good fight...Nintendians raise up...
(still got my original NES...only game system i have hooked up...R.C. Pro AM is sitting in it right now...


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

*The people who are starting college this fall across the nation were born *​*in 1985. *​​1986 actually...just to make you feel older...​
*They are too young to remember the first space shuttle blowing up.*​i also remember it

*Their lifetime has always included AIDS.*​True...

*Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic.*​Not true..

*The CD was introduced the year they were born.*​didn't own a cd player until around 1996

*They have always had an answering machine.*

Nope

*They have always had cable.*​Thankfully

*They cannot fathom not having a remote control.*

Again...thank goodness for small miracles...

*Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show.*​
More a jon stewart type of guy

*Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave.*

Not if you want the good stuff...gotta go with the air popper and melted butter...ahhhhhhhhh

*They never took a swim and thought about Jaws.*

Not in northern minnesota...it's hard to get bitten by a shark in a freshwater lake through two feet of ice

*They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are.*​
my friend had them in kindergarten...

*They don't know who Mork was or where he was from.*

from ork...lived with mindy...loved it

*They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a mile for a Camel", or *​*"de plane Boss, de plane".*​
it's in my fridge...hate smoking...and Tatoo was kinda creepy

*They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who J. R. even is.*
know...but right...don't care

*McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers.*

but the happy meals still had crappy toys

*They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.*

again...learned to type on one...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)

...I haven't been able to find that one in the bargain bins...once you get to the damn dune buggies, that friggin' yellow (or red) I can't remember, would get a major *** turbo boost...every friggin' time...would piss me off...my favorite NES game of all time still has to be The Legend of Zelda...


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

you feel my pain...i gotta go with kung fu, tetris or legend of zelda


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 23, 2004)

> McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers



That one made me laugh out loud, because I remember the big brown Big Mac containers.


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow! I got my drivers license when the college kids were born! I feel a little dated...

I didn't learn to type on a typewriter, but I did own one.

Bell-bottoms are back in style (We modified our trousers in our Navy uniforms so that we wouldn't be wearing something stylish  )


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 23, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> Wow! I got my drivers license when the college kids were born! I feel a little dated...
> 
> I didn't learn to type on a typewriter, but I did own one.
> 
> Bell-bottoms are back in style (We modified our trousers in our Navy uniforms so that we wouldn't be wearing something stylish  )




I knew a girl that was a little dated, I guess "little" is an understatement.  Especialy since her motto was "Two's compnay but three's and extra $50."


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 23, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I knew a girl that was a little dated, I guess "little" is an understatement. Especialy since her motto was "Two's compnay but three's and extra $50."


In some parts of Thailand, $50.00 will get you dinner, a hotel, and a "Date" for the evening.


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 23, 2004)

"Nick at Night" and "TVLAND" channel are the archives of my youth...how pathetic is that?

Funny thing is that I grew up on 'older guy's stuff' from my Dad.  I love 50's/60's era music (some not all) because of the car rides and AM radio.  I love Paul Harvey clips "Good Day!" because of AM radio and my dad..."Spartacus", "West Side Story" and other things that were 'before my time' like "The Great Escape", "Dirty Dozen", "Magnificent Seven".....

Funny how the generations can overlap when 'entertainment' become folklore/culture and a common experience.

I still remember getting the FIRST ATARI game with Pong, tennis and any other game that basically went "Donk, Donk".... how many remember Tape drives.....AHHHHH! 30 minutes to load or save stuff.... External phone modems, "TRON", "WarGames".....


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 23, 2004)

Amusing stuff. I go back to nickle cokes, tube radios and black and white television.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 23, 2004)

Add:

1972: "Gang Banger" = Group sex afficianado.
2002: "Gang Banger" = gangsta rugrat who'll pop a cap in yo' a$$ for the shoes you're wearing.

D.


----------



## Seig (Sep 23, 2004)

1973 Billy Jack

2003 Samurai Jack


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> 1973 Billy Jack
> 
> 2003 Samurai Jack


and both were cool as hell.  :ultracool


----------



## bignick (Sep 24, 2004)

"You know what I'm gonna do?  I'm gonna take this foot...put it on that side of your face....and there's not a damn thing you can do about."


----------



## Seig (Sep 24, 2004)

Youngster,

Please do not mangle the quote.
Thug: "Do you really think your Green Beret Karate tricks are going to do you any good?"
Billy Jack: "Looks like they're going to have to do, doesn't it?"
Thug: "They're going to tear you apart, and you want to know something, there isn't a damn thing you can do about it."
Billy jack "You know what I'm going to do then? Just for the hell of it. I'm going to take this right foot and wop you on that side of your face, and you want to know something? There isn't a damn thing you can do about it."
"Really?"
"Really..........KIAI!!!!!!!"


----------



## bignick (Sep 24, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Youngster,
> 
> Please do not mangle the quote.
> Thug: "Do you really think your Green Beret Karate tricks are going to do you any good?"
> ...


my deepest apologies


----------



## Seig (Sep 24, 2004)

Accepted. That movie is what started it all for me.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I for one am glad that I:

_Missed Disco, I will probably always be a metal head
Am not starting college until next year
Missed the hippy movement
Live in an age where the internet is king
_

On the other hand I am sad that I missed:

_The Days before rabid gun-control
The Days where you could go to McDonald's and walk away with a sack of food for under $1
The Days when shows like M*A*S*H and The A-Team weren't in re-runs
The Days when you could take a gun to school on friday for show-and-tell and not have every LEO within 30 miles tackle you to the ground_

So I suppose it's a trade off, but to be honest I wouldn't trade the age I've been born into for anything.


----------

